# NISMO PRIVATE PLATE WANTED



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

As above looking for a decent NISMO private number plate , 

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

I've got a N12MO plate. 
Pm me for further info


----------

